

Database taxonomy - bscofield
http://www.viget.com/extend/database-taxonomy/

======
jon_dahl
The author gave a great talk at Windy City Rails [1] on this topic. He talked
about two domains - biology and comics - and showed how absurdly complex a SQL
schema would be that modeled them rigorously. I hadn't really understood a
practical case for schemaless databases, but his talk was helpful (and really
funny).

[1] <http://vimeo.com/6702444>

